# Mensch ärgere dich nicht



## Merlinbuster (27 Apr. 2008)

Auch eine tolle Idee


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

Und wer seine Schäfchen ins trockene bringt darf einen heben!
Das nenne ich doch mal eine nette Partyvariante des Spieleklassikers!


----------

